# vertex360led



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for someone with the same light, that knows how to set up in the expert mode, and be able to show me how to up date my light. Willing to pay someone. I live in Barrie but I could bring my light and usb stick and lap top with me. But must know what you are doing. plmk Thanks Dale


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether it is SR360 or SR260 or SR200, they use the same software.

You can check my video I made more than 3 years ago. The software has since been changed a bit, but similar steps. The second part of the video shows you some step by step configuration.


----------

